# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các khuyến mãi hấp dẫn về máy bay đã bị “hút” về trong cập trước hết rồi  :Smile: . Tuy nhiên, không phải vậy mà Didau không thực hiện cập nhật thông tin mới về giá vé cho các bạn. Các chặng bay trong nước không có sự thay đổi nào, còn đối với các chặng quốc tế thì chúng ta có chương trình khuyến mãi với giá rất rẻ từ hãng hàng không Korean Air cho chặng bay Tphcm - Seoul, và giá vé tốt nhất cho các chặng bay đến Bangkok, Singapore, Hongkong từ Việt Nam ngay bên dưới. Kiểm trả nhé!  :Wink: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05, 01/06:  1.500.000 VND  *  29/05 --> 31/05:  1.000.000 VND  *  02/06:  1.300.000 VND  *  03/06:  1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05, 29/05, 31/05 --> 03/06:  1.500.000 VND  *  30/05:  1.000.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05 --> 03/06:  1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05, 30/05:  1.250.000 VND  *  29/05, 31/05 --> 03/06:  1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05, 02/06:  1.150.000 VND  *  30/05:  950.000 VND  *  31/05:  1.250.000 VND  *  01/06:  1.400.000 VND  *  03/06:  850.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05, 03/06:  1.400.000 VND  *  30/05, 31/05:  1.250.000 VND  *  01/06, 02/06:  1.150.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  29/05: 1.750.000 VND  *  30/05 --> 03/06:  1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05:  2.650.000 VND  *  29/05:  1.750.000 VND  *  30/05 --> 03/06:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05 --> 01/06, 03/06:  2.150.000 VND  *  02/06:  2.350.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05 --> 02/06:  2.150.000 VND  *  03/06:  2.350.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05, 03/06:  1.650.000 VND  *  29/05 --> 02/06: 1.500.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05: hết vé  *  29/05 --> 31/05, 03/06:  1.500.000 VND  *  01/06, 02/06:  1.650.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  29/05 --> 03/06: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05: 1.990.000 VND  *  29/05 --> 31/05, 02/06: 1.210.000 VND  *  01/06, 03/06: 1.340.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 28/05: 1,950,000 VND  *  29/05, 30/05, 01/06, 03/06: 1,350,000 VND  *  31/05, 02/06: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 28/05  --> 03/06: 1,350,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 145$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 140$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 112$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 139$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: đến 23/5/2012Thời gian bay: 24/5 - 30/6/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 28/05 - 03/06/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## hoaban

Tiếc quá bây giờ mới xem topic này, đợt ý mình đi giá đắt quá...

----------


## suongrong

Đại lý THUẬN THIÊN HẢI là đại lý vé máy bay chính thức của vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines , vé máy bay Jetstar , Air Mekong , Cathay Pacific, Korean Air, United Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Air, Thai Airways,Singapore airlines, Malaysia Airlines …. Vì thế Thuận Thiên Hải là đại lý ve may bay gia re, luôn cập nhật các chương trình ve may bay giá rẻ, ve may bay khuyen mai mỗi ngày.

Đến với Thuận Thiên Hải quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về uy tín và chất lượng dịch vụ. Với đội ngũ nhân viên luôn tận tâm, nhiệt tình quý khách sẽ nhận được thông tin hữu ích nhất như:

- Tư vấn hành trình và giá rẻ nhất cho khách hàng, đặt giữ chỗ miễn phí
- Hỗ trợ đổi vé thuận tiện nhất
- Bán vé máy bay trực tuyến, qua mạng, qua điện thoại. email, fax…
- Giao vé tận nơi trong nội thành TPHCM không mất phí.
- Hình thức thanh toán :Tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản qua ngân hàng.
- Trích hoa hồng cao cho giá vé đoàn chặng nội địa và quốc tế.

Đặc biệt nhằm mục đích giúp quý khách có thể mua được vé máy bay với giá rẻ nhất, Thuận Thiên Hải luôn liên hệ và cập nhật liên tục thông tin khuyến mãi từ các hãng hàng không. Công việc nhanh chóng, thuận lợi và hiệu quả nhằm mang lại dịch vụ tốt nhất cho quý khách.


Phòng vé Thuận Thiên Hải hy vọng sẽ được luôn đồng hành cùng với sự thành công của quý khách.
Rất mong nhận được sự quan tâm và ủng hộ của Quý khách.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Đại lý vé máy bay Thuận Thiên Hải
Adress:              Addr:11 Hoa Hồng, Phú Nhuận, Tp.HCM   
Phone:               (08)  22182877  Fax: (08) 37502664
Email:     airticket@thuanthienhai.com

----------


## vugiapit

*12$ có ngay vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Singapore*

Sau khi tung đợt khuyến mãi với *giá vé đi Singapore siêu rẻ 22 USD*, hôm nay hãng hàng không _Tiger Airways_ tiếp tục tung ra giá sốc chỉ với 12 USD cho vé máy bay TP HCM – Singapore.  Vé máy bay khuyến mãi bắt đầu bán từ ngày 19-9-2012 đến 26-9-2012 hoặc cho đến khi vé được bán hết. Xin tham khảo bảng tuyến bay và giá chi tiết dưới đây.
Hãy liên hệ với đại lý Vietnam Booking để nhanh tay sở hữu một vé giá rẻ bất ngờ từ Tiger Airways.  Đây là*giá vé thấp nhất* từ Việt Nam đến Singapore và Úc. Quý khách lưu ý giá vé trên là giá vé gốc chưa tính thuế và phụ phí. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, quý khách hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi trực tiếp tại văn phòng đại lý vé máy bay Vietnam Booking hoặc chat, gọi điện tới phòng tư vấn của Vietnam Booking !

----------


## thanhvenus

> Tiếc quá bây giờ mới xem topic này, đợt ý mình đi giá đắt quá...


Muốn mua *vé máy bay giá rẻ* thì bác phải chịu khó lên mạng tìm thông tin mới được

----------


## namk2d2

có vé máy bay giá rẻ đi sang trung quốc không nhỉ?

----------


## hangnt

> có vé máy bay giá rẻ đi sang trung quốc không nhỉ?


Bạn có thể tham khảo link dưới này xem có vé rẻ sang TQ không nhé

http://didau.org/forum/ve-may-bay-70

----------

